

You Can Stop Worrying About A Radiation Disaster In Japan - Here's Why - bakbak
http://www.businessinsider.com/japan-reactors-pose-no-risk-2011-3

======
ricmo
This is an article based on a comment(!) to a NYT article. The comment itself
is just a repost of the original (and now discredited) Oehmen "why I'm not
worried" blog post. So this BI "article" is a repost of a repost.

So much for investigative journalism.

